# Urbex in the news again



## jonney (May 14, 2012)

Well it looks like the disused tube station explorers have had the police busy again 

http://m.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/feb...plorers-security-services?cat=uk&type=article


----------



## MD (May 14, 2012)

"We're as active as we've ever been, we just don't share anything any more. We've been driven underground," 

until they want t get into the press again !!!


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2012)

I can't believe that's from this week! The Guardian have run that storey before!
I wonder if the LCC will be active during the Olympics?


----------



## PaulPowers (May 14, 2012)

Best idea is to ignore it 

some people just want to be noticed like the kid in the playground that just stands there shouting


----------



## lilli (May 14, 2012)

Isn't it dated Fri 24 Feb 2012?


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2012)

lilli said:


> Isn't it dated Fri 24 Feb 2012?



Why, yes it is...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/feb/24/london-underground-explorers-security-services


----------



## night crawler (May 14, 2012)

I read that a few weeks ago, seems like a storm in a teacup.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 14, 2012)

Its really old news now but an interesting read for people who wern't aware of it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2012)

The 10 year ban on talking still makes me giggle! If only my children were given one of them...


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (May 14, 2012)

This sort of suff makes me want to change my username to something....un-obvious hahahah!


----------



## leftorium (May 14, 2012)

it does illustrate how dangerous ASBOs are though - completely ineffectual against real offenders and open to abuse against peoples right to association and free speech atteh other end of the spectrum ...... it's be funny if it wasn't so bloody scary


----------



## Pincheck (May 14, 2012)

Also shows what prime a bloody Donna's there are out there, these people give Bore the crap out of me


----------



## okwell1999 (May 15, 2012)

some people just want to be noticed like the kid in the playground that just stands there shouting


----------



## cogito (May 15, 2012)

okwell1999 said:


> some people just want to be noticed like the kid in the playground that just stands there shouting



Your first post on this site and its just an exact replica of a post further up the thread? That's not fishy at all!


----------



## dangerous dave (May 15, 2012)

okwell1999 said:


> some people just want to be noticed like the kid in the playground that just stands there shouting



some people should explore something before passing judgement on others


----------



## Priority 7 (May 15, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> I can't believe that's from this week! The Guardian have run that storey before!
> I wonder if the LCC will be active during the Olympics?



If they had any sense I would suggest not. Every chance they could stumble into an SAS team on standby


----------



## leftorium (May 15, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> If they had any sense I would suggest not. Every chance they could stumble into an SAS team on standby



if you're in London village for what ever reason based on the supposed number of rooftop snipers there will be I wouldn't reccomend scratching your arse on the street before making it abundantly clear you aren't going for a detonator


----------



## the|td4 (May 16, 2012)

Those guys remind me of the "hackers" I know...


----------

